# AFX Lighted Chassis Variations



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The other day I was shown a box of old slot cars from someone who had them stored for many, many moons. I told them I'd see what I could do with what was there. Everything was disassembled and most of it is not worth the rebuilding effort (like all the Tyco Pro chassis parts). But I was able to construct three running Aurora AFX chassis.

There are only three viable AFX armature/gearplates, but six chassis. One is a lighted chassis, but a different style than my other runners. This one has the wires for the lights connected to a clamp which is held onto the bottom of the chassis by the rivet on the pickup shoe plate. Because of this, it seems this chassis needs more clearance (i.e. taller tires). When I tried to use it, I ended up having to use large front and rear tires. However, the larger fronts will bind under a non-modified body. It also seems the wires would be a problem as they are routed under the pickup shoe and not along the side of the chassis.

So, are these types of chassis a pain to get set up?

Also, while sorting through the parts, I discovered one of the armatures (which I am not using) has a bent shaft at the top. Can the shaft be removed from the armature and replaced without rewiring the armature?

Thanks...Joe


----------

